# Monkey



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

As most of you know we were fostering Our boy Monkey.















We are not anymore.  We own him now. :roll: :roll: :roll: Woo hooo we are so excited. I have been working lots of hours. So I have been not on as much as I would like. Just wanted you guys to know that I have not dropped of the face of the earth.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Congrats!! I love Sadie and Monkey!! I love his white stripe on his face!! Reminds me of my girl Onyx! We understand that life gets in the way sometimes. Glad you updated us!! We need new pix!! Congrats again on giving Monkey a forever home!! I'm proud of you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so awesome I love Monkey  Congrats on adopting him  I love that pic of him in the tie that was sooooooo cute he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yay Monkey !!!! I miss your silly tail Paul ...........


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie has a brother! Congratulations - that pic is so cute, he's sitting pretty with his bone for the camera


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats Awesome!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Official welcome to the pack Monkey!


----------

